# Marina Billing



## devry123 (Aug 11, 2011)

Are there any coders that work for Marina Billing? How was it like?


----------



## keke74 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello,

Did you apply for a position with them? If so, did you ever hear anything from them?


----------

